# pulsador biestable



## uranga (Jun 14, 2010)

hola
necesito que alguien me ayude con lo siguiente:
quiero hacer que con un solo pulsador, se me active un rele y con otra pulsacion se me desactive el rele, y asi todo el rato.
Quiero hacer un biestable por cableado en una mabira a 230V.
Espero que alguiien ma ayude.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jun 14, 2010)

Este es un esquema muy sencillo.

Saludos.

http://www.soloelectronica.net/on_off_2.htm


----------

